# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Havaintoja ja muuta asiaa Porin paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä 2006

## killerpop

To 23.2.2006
PoLi #7/66 (Lahti Scala), en ole aiemmin Scaloja 60-sarjan linjoilla bongannut, saatikka juuri muitakaan matalia. Matalista puheenollen, mersut ovat loistaneet poissaolollaan viikon 8 aikana (tosin postauksen jälkeen #39 bongattu vähäraumalla).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> PoLi #7/66 (Lahti Scala), en ole aiemmin Scaloja 60-sarjan linjoilla bongannut, saatikka juuri muitakaan matalia.


Enpä ole minäkään bongannut Scalaa vielä kertaakaan Noormarkun - Ahlaisten suunnan linjoilla.
Linja 66 on eräänlainen ruuhkalinja, jolla ei varmaan ole "omia" autoja, vaan lähdöt on kytketty tavalla tai toisella muiden linjojen ajosarjoihin. Näköjään myös Scala-sarjaan, ainakin killerpopin havaitsemassa tapauksessa.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 20.3.

Kone-Keskon MAN EL283 (KLF-376) on ollut linjoilla 32 ja 35. Näillä linjoilla matalalattiabussit ovat enemmänkin poikkeus kuin sääntö omien havaintojen perusteella.

Vaan mitäpä on havainto ilman kuvia?
 http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-03/38.html http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-03/40.html http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-03/46.html

----------


## killerpop

Havaintojen sijaan suhteellisen tuoretta asiaa Porin paikallisliikenteest&#228;.

- Porin Linjat Oy:lle odotettavissa kaksi uutta Scalaa. En pit&#228;isi ihmeen&#228;, jos autot olisivat valmiina jo kes&#228;&#228;n menness&#228;, vaikkakin kaupungin valtuuston p&#246;yt&#228;kirjassa puhutaan  loppuvuodesta 2006

- Hautam&#228;en liikenne lis&#228;&#228;ntyy - asia ly&#246;tiin lukkoon kaupunginhallituksen kokouksessa 10.4.2006. Kyse on ostoliikenteest&#228; 1.6.2006 - 31.5.2009 v&#228;lisen&#228; aikana ja Hautam&#228;ki voitti halvimmalla tarjouksella linjan 7. Lis&#228;&#228; tietoa p&#246;yt&#228;kirjassa.
Sin&#228;ns&#228; linjan 7 Isojoenrannan seutu on tuttua jo aiemmin, kulkeehan yksi Pori-Lavia vakiovuoro t&#228;ydent&#228;en linjan 7 liikennetarvetta nykyisinkin Ruosniemen aseman kautta. Kalustoksi on tulossa muutama Carrus City M Vantaalta vuosikertaa 1994, toiseksi autoksi odotetaan #113:a, joka on t&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; Lakalaivan varikolla.

- Yhten&#228; suurimpana yll&#228;tyksen&#228; voitaneen pit&#228;&#228; Porin Linjat Oy:n (ja Ruosniemen Linja-auto Oy:n) hakemusta ostoliikenteen palauttamista linjaliikenteeksi ja heilurilinjojen aikataulumuutoksia. Vaikkakaan linjalla 12 ei heiluriperiaate toteudu, aitotaan Pormestarinluoto - Kauppatori -v&#228;lille 11 vuoroparia lis&#228;&#228;, joka on hyvin toivottu lis&#228; kerrostalol&#228;hi&#246;&#246;n liikenn&#246;iv&#228;lle linjalle.
Mainittakoon, ett&#228; aiemmin Pormestarinluotoon liikenn&#246;i linja 50 vartin v&#228;lein ja sit&#228; t&#228;ydensi Lyttyl&#228;n linja 60. Rajujen supistustoimien j&#228;lkeen Pormestarinluodon linjasta tehtiin heiluri keskussairaalalle, mutta k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; se on sit&#228; vain arkisin.

- www.matka.fi -palvelu l&#246;yt&#228;&#228; jo jokusen Porin paikallislinjan: ainakin linjat 2, 7, 10, 11 ja 12 ovat mukana... 60-sarjan linjoista ainakin 60, 65 ja 66

----------


## killerpop

Ei vielä havaittu Porissa, mutta Tampereen kautta läpikulkumatkalla on Connex #114, joka menee auton #113 kaveriksi Poriin.

----------


## killerpop

5.6. tuli voimaan my&#246;s Porissa kes&#228;aikataulut.

Yhten&#228; suurena uudistuksena on, ett&#228; linjat 10 ja 11 V&#228;in&#246;l&#228;n p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; korvaa linja 3K. Samalla se korvaa my&#246;s runkokolmosen soveltuvin osin.

Liikenn&#246;itsij&#246;it&#228; vaihtui, linjaa 60 alkoi hoitamaan Lyttyl&#228;n Liikenne koko kes&#228;n ajan ja kouluvuoden aikana lauantaisin. Kalustona n&#228;ytti olevan MB-paku #9. Connex:lle siiryi linja 7, jota ensimm&#228;isen&#228; p&#228;iv&#228;n&#228; ajettiin Makholmaan (ja Viasvedelle) #301:lla ja Isojoenrantaan MB-pakulla. 6.6. linjalle olisi alustavien tietojen mukaan tulossa kauan odotettu #113.

Porin Linjat tarjosi mielenkiintoisia kalustosijoituksia. P&#228;&#228;asiassa linjaa 2 ja 12:n keskussairaalan p&#228;&#228;t&#228; ajoi #44.  Vilahtipa Ajokki City #49 Koivulan suuntaan, linjasta ei havaintoa. Mersuista ajossa oli #39. Scaloista #8 tuli bongattua ainakin linjalla 32.

Uudelleenkorituksia oli sankoin joukoin liikkeell&#228;, havaittu ainakin #2, #6, #18 Carrus Cityista, Ikaruksia edusti ainakin #26 ja #31.

Kes&#228;n kunniaksi on painettu my&#246;s ohkanen aikataulukirja, jota saa ainakin palvelupiste H&#246;&#246;velist&#228;.

----------


## Ozzy

Ohhoh, Killerin kuvissa on pakubussi näkyvissä-lienee kuitenkin vain tilapäinen
linjauksesta poikkeaminen.... :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Ohhoh, Killerin kuvissa on pakubussi n&#228;kyviss&#228;-lienee kuitenkin vain tilap&#228;inen
> linjauksesta poikkeaminen....


Poikkeus tosiaan, ei tuu toistumaan  :Wink: 

Ja asiaan, 6.6.2006 liikenteeseen lupailin alustavasti Connex:n autoa #113 ja se n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; t&#228;lt&#228;

Eilisen havainnoista unohtu mainita, ett&#228; Porin Linjat ajelee edelleen t&#228;ll&#228; MAN-esittelyautolla KLF-376, silloin ainakin palvelulinjaa P1. T&#228;n&#228;&#228;n havainto pikku-Ikaruksesta E91, ja mit&#228; ilmeisemmin samalla pali-linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja asiaan, 6.6.2006 liikenteeseen lupailin alustavasti Connex:n autoa #113 ja se näyttää tältä


Näköjään... Mutta hienoa, että Porin sisäinen linja 7 on liitetty Helsingin sisäisen tariffin piiriin, kuten keulakilpi kertoo!  :Wink:  Lomareissulla ei tarvitse erikseen hankkia Porin turistilippua...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Suntikka

T&#228;n&#228;&#228;n 9.6 aamulla t&#228;m&#228; 113 kolhaisi PoLi #45 josta hajosi kuljettajan puoleinen peili ja tuulilasi

----------


## J_J

> Ohhoh, Killerin kuvissa on pakubussi näkyvissä-lienee kuitenkin vain tilapäinen
> linjauksesta poikkeaminen....


Perinteisestä "pakulinjasta" ilmeisesti voidaan poiketa, mutta vain ja ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että liikennöitsijänä on Veolia...

----------


## SD202

> Näköjään... Mutta hienoa, että Porin sisäinen linja 7 on liitetty Helsingin sisäisen tariffin piiriin, kuten keulakilpi kertoo!  Lomareissulla ei tarvitse erikseen hankkia Porin turistilippua...


Onpas 113 saanut melkoisen Panda -lookin, kun "silmänympärykset" ovat noin mustia.

Muistapa Rattivaunu se, että kyllähän YTV -aluekin liitettiin monin tavoin HT -alueeseen elokuussa 1998. Onko tämä nyt sitten sitä globalisaatiota, kun tariffialueet vain laajenevat... :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Onpas 113 saanut melkoisen Panda -lookin, kun "silmänympärykset" ovat noin mustia.


Tulee etäisesti mieleen joku Ajokki 5300, kovin tuolla saadaan modernikin auto vanhahtavaksi. Lähetinkin terveiset kesäkuussa, et #114 ei saisi samanlaista mustaa aluetta keulaansa. Saapi nähdä pian, millaisena se tulee liikenteeseen.

----------


## killerpop

Jazzien aikaan perjantaina 21.7. n&#228;kyi muun muassa linjalla 12 jopa kaksi korkealattiaista autoa, Ajokki City #50 ja Ikarus Scania #26.

Non-Stop lis&#228;liikenne Kauppatori-Isom&#228;ki hoidettiin p&#228;&#228;asiassa kolmen MB:n voimin. Linjalla 42 saattoi n&#228;hd&#228; oikeastaan mit&#228; vaan, jopa Kutter Decan.

----------


## Suntikka

> Non-Stop lisäliikenne Kauppatori-Isomäki hoidettiin pääasiassa kolmen MB:n voimin.


Sitä on saatu kaikki kolme porin linjojen Mesee liikkeele pitkän tauon jälkeen.

----------


## Suntikka

Porin Linjoil oli eilen tullu pari scalaa lisää numeroil 14 ja 20 ja myyntii oli menny 26 ja 51? 26 on menos ok-busseil.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Porin Linjoil oli eilen tullu pari scalaa lisää numeroil 14 ja 20 ja myyntii oli menny 26 ja 51? 26 on menos ok-busseil.


Numerot 14 ja 20 vapautuivatkin sopivasti hiilikuitu-Neoplaneilta.
Mikäli 26 tosiaan lähti tai on lähdössä, on se sitten ensimmäinen poistuva Ikarus. Tosin TSK-kilpisten Scanioiden alustat ovat vuodelta 1982...

----------


## killerpop

> Porin Linjoil oli eilen tullu pari scalaa lisää numeroil 14 ja 20.


Poli #20 FHP-320 Scania L94UB 4x2 / Lahti Scala

----------


## killerpop

```
#14 FHP-314 Scania L94UB 4x2 / Lahti Scala 
#20 FHP-320 Scania L94UB 4x2 1854870 / Lahti Scala 16206
```

#14/30M ja #20/6K & 12

Molemmat autot 1+2+0 ovilla ja Mitronin (Vansco) mosaiikki-LCD-kilvillä, kuten aiemmatkin autot. Paikkoja 45+32

----------


## Suntikka

> ```
> #14 FHP-314 Scania L94UB 4x2 / Lahti Scala 
> #20 FHP-320 Scania L94UB 4x2 1854870 / Lahti Scala 16206
> ```
> 
> #14/30M ja #20/6K & 12
> 
> Molemmat autot 1+2+0 ovilla ja Mitronin (Vansco) mosaiikki-LCD-kilvillä, kuten aiemmatkin autot. Paikkoja 45+32


PoLi#20 oli perjantain k:tori-friitala välil iltavuoros.

----------


## killerpop

> Viime Perjantaina oli Satakunnan liikenteen pori-rauma 16.20 läteväs vuoros Linja-autoliikenne Sookarin toinen vanhooli.


Nyt harmittaa jälkikäteen, ettei tätä VanHoolia tullut kuvattua, kun itse saavuin Raumalta Poriin noin 15:20 ja ko VanHoolin asemalla bongasinkin.

Anyway, tässä muutaman päivän takaisia havaintoja
To 24.8. Poli #38/12 (MB O405), Poli #11/6K (MAN)
Pe 25.8. Poli #14/40M (Scala), Poli #50 ajeli sivulinjakilven mukaan linjaa AÖ9 - oikea linja jäi huomaamatta. Poli #37/10, joten 10-linjaa ajetaan edelleen korkeilla autoilla, vaikka pari uutta matalaa tulikin. Poli #8/43 (Scala) ja #27/60 (Ikarus)

----------


## Suntikka

> Nyt harmittaa jälkikäteen, ettei tätä VanHoolia tullut kuvattua, kun itse saavuin Raumalta Poriin noin 15:20 ja ko VanHoolin asemalla bongasinkin.
> 
> Anyway, tässä muutaman päivän takaisia havaintoja
> To 24.8. Poli #38/12 (MB O405), Poli #11/6K (MAN)
> Pe 25.8. Poli #14/40M (Scala), Poli #50 ajeli sivulinjakilven mukaan linjaa AÖ9 - oikea linja jäi huomaamatta. Poli #37/10, joten 10-linjaa ajetaan edelleen korkeilla autoilla, vaikka pari uutta matalaa tulikin. Poli #8/43 (Scala) ja #27/60 (Ikarus)


Tuo AÖ9 oli tulos friitalast 90 linjaa tauolle. Poli #7 näky oleva taas ajos remonti jäkee ku oli pesijä tyttö ajanu sivulasit oven pielee palasiks.

----------


## killerpop

To 31.8.

Poli #22/10, #27/60, #39/5.

Myös wanha wiima-wanhus #48 (AVM-135) on hengissä edelleen, se näytti ajelevan Friitala-Kuorila-Alho-Kaasmarkku-Harjunpää-Friitala koululaislinjaa.

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen aamulla PoLi #1 oli taas pitkästä aikaa ajossa mut ei kestäny ahlasten aamu lenkkii ku hyyty jo vaasantien vartee. Ja illalla Sundellin neoplan-mannist tuli vetet ulos Hyveläs ja korvaajaks tuli Sundelin sprinter-mersu.

----------


## killerpop

> Eilen aamulla PoLi #1 oli taas pitkästä aikaa ajossa mut ei kestäny ahlasten aamu lenkkii ku hyyty jo vaasantien vartee. Ja illalla Sundellin neoplan-mannist tuli vetet ulos Hyveläs ja korvaajaks tuli Sundelin sprinter-mersu.


Ko Ikarus oli tosiaan aika kallellaan tuolla vaasantien varressa osuudella.josta linja 60 kulkee.

Muita havaintoja tarjosi Poli*#38/1 (P-kirjainta ei taida mersujen rullissa olla).
Torstaina 31.8. oli Ajokki Cityt #37/60 ja #49/40M

----------


## Suntikka

> Ko Ikarus oli tosiaan aika kallellaan tuolla vaasantien varressa osuudella.josta linja 60 kulkee.
> 
> Muita havaintoja tarjosi Poli*#38/1 (P-kirjainta ei taida mersujen rullissa olla).
> Torstaina 31.8. oli Ajokki Cityt #37/60 ja #49/40M


Poli #1 oli tulossa linjaa 61 kun se oli hyytynyt ja paikalle oli tullut Poli #38 jolla vuoro ajettiin loppuun 6k kilvillä.Palvelulinjan ajosarjaan kuuluu aamulla yksi ahlaisten vuoro jonka vuoksi pikku-ikarus siellä oli.

----------


## killerpop

Jatketaan jälleen havaintolinjalla, kun monin paikoin mielenkiintoista nähtävää ollut.

La 2.9.
Poli #11/65 (MA*EL283)

Ti 5.9.
Poli #31/10 (Ik*E95)
Poli #50/12 (Aj City), parinaan #24/12 (City*L)
Poli #52/66 - tätä autoahan näkee pääasiassa 12:lla
Poli #23/31 - Meri-Porin linjalla heseteipattu City L...

----------


## Suntikka

Viime perjantaiaamuna esiintyi Kullaa-Pori kouluvuorossa Connex Hautamäki #711 jonka jälkeen se lähti työstämään Pori-Tampere pikavuoroa. Samaisessa Kullaan vuorossa on esiintynyt myös useaan otteeseen #726

----------


## killerpop

> Viime perjantaiaamuna esiintyi Kullaa-Pori kouluvuorossa Connex Hautamäki #711 jonka jälkeen se lähti työstämään Pori-Tampere pikavuoroa. Samaisessa Kullaan vuorossa on esiintynyt myös useaan otteeseen #726


Käytännössä #711 pitäisi olla juuri tässä vuorossa, jonka jälkeen sama kuski ajaa siivun Tampereelle (8:00) ja takas (11:00). Eli se millä ko vuoro ajetaan, sillä ajetaan myös Tampereen pikavuoro. Niin myöskin tänä aamunakin tapahtui.

----------


## Suntikka

Havaintoja viikolopulta:

pe:

Poli #19/80 (leko)
Poli #11/12 ja 6k (ltavuoro)
Poli #7/90z (iltavuoro)
Poli #44/5 ja 2y ajoi 22.15 ja 23.15 vitos vuorot ja 22.45 2y vuoron.

La:

Esko Jokinen/5 (iltavuoro)

----------


## killerpop

Tällä kertaa ei havaintoja, mutta kun kuviakin on kertynyt jo tarpeeksi, kalusto tullut tutuksi, niin sain pienessä tiivissää paketissa esille Porin Linjat Oy:n kaluston.
Kalustokuvasto, jossa kukin yksilö pikkukuvan kanssa (kalustokortti aukeaa pikkukuvasta)Autosarjaesittely, jossa kalusto jaettuna matalalattiaisiin ja korkeisiin busseihin.Kalustokuvasto poistetusta kalustosta

Listaukset käsittää isokokoiset bussit.

----------


## killerpop

Pari bongausta pe 22.9.2006

Poli #44/32 (ekaa kertaa omin silmin havaitsin Scalan Yyterin linjalla)
Poli #38/12 (liekö sitten #44:n tilalla 12:lla)

----------


## ultrix

> Poli #44/32 (ekaa kertaa omin silmin havaitsin Scalan Yyterin linjalla)


Ainakin juhannuksena oli Scalaa mennen tullen Yyterin linjalla. Pitää kotona katsoa kuvista, mikä oli auton numero.

----------


## Suntikka

Havaintoja perjantailta:

Bussi-ketosella oli eilen kauppatori-lattomeri linjalla uusi man lion´s classic.

----------


## Suntikka

Lyttylän liikenteelle on ilmestynyt ilmestyny 13-13,5 metrinen ajokki victor. Oli aika pirten näköinen uudessa keltaisessa värissä. Ja ex Paunu #115 eli nykyinen Sundell "pätkä" esiintyi ensimmäistä kertaa Hyvelä-ruosniemi-toejoki linjan aamun lisävuoroissa ja samalla autolla hoidettiin myös kauppatorilta 7.45 lähtevä 2y (toejoki-ruoniemi) vuoro.

----------


## kalto

> Lyttylän liikenteelle on ilmestynyt ilmestyny 13-13,5 metrinen ajokki victor. Oli aika pirten näköinen uudessa keltaisessa värissä.



Kyseessä on ex-Etelän Bussien GEU-779.

----------


## Suntikka

> Kyseessä on ex-Etelän Bussien GEU-779.


KIITOKSIA Kaltolle

----------


## Ozzy

GEU-779 Etelän Bussina

----------


## killerpop

> Havaintoja perjantailta:
> 
> Bussi-ketosella oli eilen kauppatori-lattomeri linjalla uusi man lion´s classic.


Onkohan auto muuten kokovalkoinen, mutta taka-akselin lähellä mahdollisesti 3:lla eri värillä vinot pystyraidat? Olin moisen näkevinäni Ruosniemessä, ollessani itse kuvaamassa uutta Noormarkuntien tasoristeystä. Eikä kyljessä B-Ketosen nimeä?

----------


## Suntikka

> Onkohan auto muuten kokovalkoinen, mutta taka-akselin lähellä mahdollisesti 3:lla eri värillä vinot pystyraidat? Olin moisen näkevinäni Ruosniemessä, ollessani itse kuvaamassa uutta Noormarkuntien tasoristeystä. Eikä kyljessä B-Ketosen nimeä?


Kyllä siinä on vauhtiraidat kyljessä ja lukee myös Bussi-ketonen.

----------


## Suntikka

Havaintoja linja-autoasemalta:

Eilen illalla esiintyi pika pori-seinäjoki vuorossa cx #750.

----------


## killerpop

> GEU-779 Etelän Bussina
> 
> Kuva


Ja Lyttylän Liikenne #5: kuva

----------


## Ozzy

Onkos tiatoo kellään mihin meni vanha EB-värinen #5 ja  myös mihin meni vanha #4 Lyttylältä?

----------


## Suntikka

> Onkos tiatoo kellään mihin meni vanha EB-värinen #5 ja  myös mihin meni vanha #4 Lyttylältä?


Lyttylä #4 meni Pertunmaan linjaliikenteelle ja #5 meni Kuljetus Esa Kinnnuselle outokumpuun.

----------


## killerpop

Satakunnan Kansassa tällainen juttu:



> Porin Linjojen myynti pohdittavana
> (20.10 20:08) Porin liiketoiminnan valvojan mukaan on mietittävä, millä yhtiömuodolla Porin Linjat Oy jatkaa toimintaansa. Pohdittavaksi tulee myös se, kannattaako kaupungin omistaa kannattamatonta toimintaa. - Matkustajamäärän jatkuva aleneminen on ollut pysyvä ja syvä. Pääoman vahvistuksia on tehty toistuvasti, muistuttaa business controller Esa Lunnevuori. Porin Linjojen osittaista tai täyttä ostamista kohtaan ovat osoittaneet kiinnostuksensa ainakin Connex-yhtiö ja Koiviston Auto Oy.


Asian tiimoilta on myös SK:n sivuilla keskustelua.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 30.10.

Porissa otettiin talviaikataulut käyttöön tänään linjojen 3, 6 ja 11 osalta.

Linjan 3 osalta tuli bongattua Combi-Wiima #46 linjalla 3. Tosin vasta 1635 lähdössä Koivistonluotoon. Liekö ajosarjoja muutettu vai vara-autona liikenteessä.

Aiemmissa viesteissä puhuttu Bussi-Ketosen MAN on BUF-512, Kone-Keskon esittelypeli, jossa mittarissa 40tkm.

----------


## Suntikka

> Aiemmissa viesteissä puhuttu Bussi-Ketosen MAN on BUF-512, Kone-Keskon esittelypeli, jossa mittarissa 40tkm.


Kyllä yks kuski sitä sano kans et se on esittelypeli.

----------


## Suntikka

> Ma 30.10.
> 
> Linjan 3 osalta tuli bongattua Combi-Wiima #46 linjalla 3. Tosin vasta 1635 lähdössä Koivistonluotoon.


Tänään oli taas linjan 3 16.35 lähdössä PoLi #46. Ja sitä ennen se kävi ainakin kerran Lyttylässä.

----------


## Suntikka

Kaksi linja-autoa ojaan Pihlavassa

Huono ajokeli johti kahden Porin Linjojen linja-auton suistumiseen ojaan Porin Pihlavassa aamuseitsemän jälkeen. Kummassakaan ei ollut matkustajia. Ensimmäinen väisti rekkaa ojaan, toisen painoi kaltevalla tiellä tuuli. Linja-autot eivät päässeet takaisin tielle omin voimin. 

Lähde:Satakunnan kansa

----------


## Suntikka

Bussi-Ketosen manni (BUF-512) oli saanut keulalleen mobitecin matriisikilven.

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen illalla esiintyi linja-autoaseman rahdin lastauslaiturissi Linja-karjala #303, mutta linjakilvissä ei ainakaan sillä hetkellä ollut mitään notuleita.

----------


## kalto

> Eilen illalla esiintyi linja-autoaseman rahdin lastauslaiturissi Linja-karjala #303, mutta linjakilvissä ei ainakaan sillä hetkellä ollut mitään notuleita.



"Tilausajo Savonlinna" näytti kilvissä lukevan kun auto purki matkustajia Amadoon.

----------


## Suntikka

Porin Linjat #53 Kolarissa Turussa.


Kaksi ihmistä kuoli ja kolme loukkaantui lievästi linja-auton ja henkilöauton yhteentörmäyksessä Turussa lauantai-iltapäivällä. 

Onnettomuus tapahtui hieman kello 17:n jälkeen Turun Jaanintiellä. Bussi ja henkilöauto olivat ajaneet suoralla tiellä toisiaan vastaan, kunnes henkilöauto oli yllättäen ajautunut vastaantulevan liikenteen kaistalle. Bussikuljettaja oli jarruttanut ja yrittänyt välttää kolarin, mutta yhteentörmäys oli ollut väistämätön. 

Henkilöautossa olleet kaksi henkilöä kuolivat välittömästi. Bussissa oli 30 matkustajaa, heistä kolme loukkaantui lievästi. 

Päivystävän palomestarin Ismo Jalavan mukaan onnettomuuden syynä saattoi olla henkilöauton kuljettajan sairaskohtaus. Sää onnettomuushetkellä oli sumuinen, mutta Jalavan arvion mukaan keliolosuhteet eivät todennäköisesti olleet syynä yhteentörmäykseen. 

Kolarissa mukana olleessa bussissa oli joukkueellinen porilaisia jääkiekkojunioreita. Heidät kuljetettiin takaisin Poriin erillisellä kuljetuksella. 

Lähde: helsingin sanomat

Kuva kolarista löytyy osoitteesta: http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/pikauutiset/

----------


## killerpop

> Porin Linjat #53 Kolarissa Turussa.


Kuvan perusteella paha arvioida bussin vaurioita, mutta saas nähdä, meneekö hylkyyn vai korjataanko. Ikää autolla kyllä on, vaan ikäisekseen vähän ajettu.

----------

